# And Still No Travel Forum!!!!



## N.P.R. Addict (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah I said it!


----------



## *KP* (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't see why there shouldn't be a travel forum!  It makes total sense


----------



## aribell (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't realize technology was so beloved around here.  I do think it'd be great to share travel pics.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, we do still need a travel forum, too.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2010)

I wonder how many requests there were for a travel forum.  There may have been many more requests for a Tech forum...I dunno, just guessing.


----------



## lux10023 (Feb 11, 2010)

who knew tech would bump travel

clutches pearls--so sistahs r gettin they techy on hard body huh---mmkayyy

i digz...


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 11, 2010)

I think we need a science forum or combine science and techn


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 11, 2010)

What kind of science?


----------



## FlowerHair (Feb 11, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> What kind of science?



Yeah, I want to know too.

I don't want the illuminati science coming in here with "proof" that the Earth is really a big machine constructed by a hermit that lived on another planet 5000 years ago etc etc.


----------



## Spiffy (Feb 11, 2010)

I live for travel! *Aspiring travel writer*!!!! 

I say we need a travel forum too!


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 11, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Yeah, I want to know too.
> 
> I don't want the illuminati science coming in here with "proof" that the Earth is really a big machine constructed by a hermit that lived on another planet 5000 years ago etc etc.



GMO crops
Stem cell
New scientific breakthroughs in medicine
Space
Robots

or maybe thats just me its the biology major in me.


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 11, 2010)

I think all of that could fall under 'Technology' with no problem at all, Waves.


----------



## nysister (Feb 11, 2010)

As nice as it is to see a Technology Forum, I would really love to see a travel forum. Can't we just rid of the MJ forum, and replace it with travel?


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 11, 2010)

Agreed, a travel forum would be nice. But Tech is a great idea as well


----------



## JFemme (Feb 11, 2010)

and still NO


----------



## phynestone (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know why, but this made me laugh!

We really do need a travel forum. I don't know why it's such a big issue.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2010)

nysister said:


> As nice as it is to see a Technology Forum, I would really love to see a travel forum. *Can't we just rid of the MJ forum, and replace it with travel?*


Do you want a riot up in here girl???


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2010)

JFemme said:


> and still NO


Oh, JFemme....I would love to have the '40 & Fabulous' in my siggy...can I, please?


----------



## Ms_Delikate (Feb 11, 2010)

wavesofmotion said:


> GMO crops
> Stem cell
> New scientific breakthroughs in medicine
> Space
> ...


 
I was a bio major too. I am with you. I taught a class on GMO crops in the past


----------



## LovelyPiratess (Feb 11, 2010)

nysister said:


> As nice as it is to see a Technology Forum, I would really love to see a travel forum. Can't we just rid of the MJ forum, and replace it with travel?



I agree. How much more can you talk about MJ? It's time to move on, he died several months ago.


----------



## intergalacticartist (Feb 11, 2010)

nysister said:


> As nice as it is to see a Technology Forum, I would really love to see a travel forum. Can't we just rid of the MJ forum, and replace it with travel?


Blasphemy! 
For real though, ya'll, please don't do that lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2010)

LovelyPiratess said:


> I agree. How much more can you talk about MJ? It's time to move on, he died several months ago.


Oh, hursh


----------



## JFemme (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, JFemme....I would love to have the '40 & Fabulous' in my siggy...can I, please?


 
Go right ahead....  (I found it via googling)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2010)

JFemme said:


> Go right ahead....  (I found it via googling)


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sosa (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, a travel forum would be nice ... cuz then I could globe-trot vicariously


----------



## LivingDol1 (Feb 11, 2010)

nysister said:


> As nice as it is to see a Technology Forum, I would really love to see a travel forum. Can't we just rid of the MJ forum, and replace it with travel?



Um, NO. the MJ forum stays!!! 

i agree that there should be a travel forum.... 

shoot, if anything, get rid of the soap opera forum. there is no life in that forum.


----------



## *KP* (Feb 11, 2010)

LovelyPiratess said:


> I agree. How much more can you talk about MJ? It's time to move on, he died several months ago.



I agree.  There isn't even anyone viewing that board right now


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 11, 2010)

LivingDol1 said:


> Um, NO. the MJ forum stays!!!
> 
> i agree that there should be a travel forum....
> 
> shoot, if anything, get rid of the soap opera forum. there is no life in that forum.


Thank you

The Soap Opera forum could go...yeah, the soap opera forum


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW we have a forum dedicated to soap operas, but no travel forum..... we really got our priorities right here....


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 11, 2010)

MJ could easily be covered by entertainment given the amount of traffic that forum gets.  I think we should wait it out till his 1 year anniversary out of respect and then move him to the entertainment forum.

Love you Mikey but I got to get on with my travel....


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 11, 2010)

Soap Opera Forum- needs to go
MJ forum- dead and burried with MJ please...may both rest in Peace
Book Club- needs to be on watch, seems a bit slow too..maybe can be combined with something else

I never knew there was a want for a tech forum...

I think there should be an *International* Forum so that it could include Travel but also talk of international issues, expat living, etc


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 11, 2010)

International forum would be fab.  Us UK & EU & Asia ladies also pay our six fiddy but nothing is geared specifically towards our needs


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 11, 2010)

Also why is there always only 1 person in the area meetup forum???  Do we really need it.  Can't we just use the social groups function for this instead and then get an International forum which could encompass meetups also for everyone???

We really need an International forum for the Non US ladies where we can share information specific to our needs please !!!


----------



## Bulletproof (Feb 11, 2010)

cutiebe2 said:


> Soap Opera Forum- needs to go
> MJ forum- dead and burried with MJ please...may both rest in Peace
> Book Club- needs to be on watch, seems a bit slow too..maybe can be combined with something else
> 
> ...



International combined with Travel would be brilliant. I think questions about international locations would be answered quicker by non US readers because they would likely check that forum everyday. I always see the one-off questions about a location looking sad because they aren't getting any love.

Especially for the products the non US ladies are looking for.


----------



## Tee (Feb 11, 2010)

FlowerHair said:


> Yeah, I want to know too.
> 
> I don't want the illuminati science coming in here with "proof" that the Earth is really a big machine constructed by a hermit that lived on another planet 5000 years ago etc etc.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Feb 11, 2010)

The MJ forum was started because many people (me included...) were sick of the entertainment forum being dominated by every little MJ thread--I doubt it'll go back there. 

Let the soap opera forum go poof. 



stellagirl76 said:


> *MJ could easily be covered by entertainment given the amount of traffic that forum gets.  I think we should wait it out till his 1 year anniversary out of respect and then move him to the entertainment forum.*
> 
> Love you Mikey but I got to get on with my travel....


----------



## Tee (Feb 11, 2010)

brooklyngal73 said:


> The MJ forum was started because many people *(me included...*) were sick of the entertainment forum being dominated by every little MJ thread--I doubt it'll go back there.
> 
> Let the soap opera forum go poof.


To the bold ....Me too


----------



## French Rouge (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya'll have me ROFLMAO ... but I agree a travel forum would be nice


----------



## MRJ1972 (Feb 11, 2010)

Casting vote for the Grown and Sexy forum


----------



## Demi27 (Feb 12, 2010)

MRJ1972 said:


> Casting vote for the Grown and Sexy forum



I am almost 100% certain that this will NEVER happen.



....but if it does it will probably be there before the Travel forum.


----------



## awhyley (Feb 12, 2010)

Dang, yall - We gat a tech forum!!!

(Let's keep advocating for the travel forum too, ok?)


----------



## Hairsofab (Feb 12, 2010)

Mj forum needs to go. If people want to talk about MJ there are lots of MJ specific sites for that. I don't think there should be any forum dedicated to one particular person. And yes I agree we need a travel forum. I didn't know people even advocated for a technology forum.


----------



## butter_pecan (Feb 12, 2010)

I think a travel forum would be great for two reasons:

-- We ladies could better organize get-togethers and trips.
-- We can get reviews of places members have been (ex. where to stay/not to stay, which countries are/aren't female and/or black friendly, how much money it takes to go, etc.)

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssseeeeeeeee create this forum mods!  I love to travel, and trust a lot of the LHCF ladies' judgment.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 12, 2010)

There probably won't be one.


----------



## chelleyrock (Feb 12, 2010)

I see the Travel Forum now.  Who'll be first to start a thread?


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 12, 2010)

JFemme said:


> and still NO



NOW THAT"S WHAT I"M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!

OVER 40 FORUM IS BADLY NEEDED AROUND HERE.

IF ANYONE KNOWS OF ANY SITES FOR OVER 40 BLACK WOMEN PLEASE PM ME.  IF I WAS TECH SAVVY I WOULD START ONE MYSELF. I PROMISE IT WOULD BE OFF THE HOOK, WITH HAIR, MAKEUP, FASHION ALL THAT.

YES, I'M SHOUTING. NOT FROM ANGER JUST FRUSTRATION!!!!


----------



## awhyley (Feb 12, 2010)

Chameleonchick said:


> There probably won't be one.



Bite your tongue girlie, we's gat a Travel Forum na!


----------



## JFemme (Feb 12, 2010)

msdeevee said:


> NOW THAT"S WHAT I"M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!
> 
> OVER 40 FORUM IS BADLY NEEDED AROUND HERE.
> 
> ...




and look here at all these ladies of the *fab* persuasion...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=104923&highlight=jfemme


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 12, 2010)

I know and it's growing.

The population of women over 40 & 50 in the US is growing as the baby boomers get older.

We are not old ladies ready to cut out hair and buy some grannie shoes and a rocking chair.

We are at the forefront of every thing that is happening in the world.

I agree with poster that said we can let go of the soap opera forum , really!!

MJ forum, I love him but there are other places we can go for that if we're that into still following his life every day.

The book forum is slow too .

Come on aren't at least a couple of the mods over 40? no offense meant , just saying.

I have nothing against the travel forum but I'm sure there's room for the 2.


----------



## Demi27 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well shut my mouth!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 12, 2010)

International Forum needed please - nuff said !!!


----------



## Murjani (Feb 12, 2010)

Actually it should be Travel/Relocation Forum


----------



## Spin (Feb 12, 2010)

Instead of knocking other forums, just campaign for your topic of interest. I doubt there is a fixed limit, and if there is, I sure we are not close to reaching it.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 12, 2010)

awhyley said:


> Bite your tongue girlie, we's gat a Travel Forum na!




HAHAHA I just saw that!!!


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you ladies!  We got what we wanted!


----------

